# BSOD & Now Computer Won't Load Past BIOS



## EK80 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Last night I encountered a BSOD while playing a game. I rebooted the computer, which passed BIOS (no beeps) but stopped at at blinking prompt up the upper left hand corner. I could Ctrl+alt+del so the computer didn't lock. I pulled the battery from the MB for 45 minutes which didn't solve the problem. The blinking prompt to me reads like a corrupt or damaged MBR. I didn't receive a 3.5'' and I've long since lost the Dell startup discs that came with the PC.

I'm writing from a second system and was thinking of either removing the ailing HDD and slaving it or using a universal drive adapter. Thing is, I haven't the slightest idea how to repair the MBR of an HDD being treated as secondary, much less how to fix it via windows.

Any thoughts?

EK


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

Go to FreeDOS and download the FreeDOS Full CD ISO which can boot FreeDOS as a live CD. Then you can run FDISK.EXE /MBR to repair the hard drives Master Boot Record.


----------

